# Vocal Chord Dysfunction



## coding303 (Oct 11, 2011)

I cannot find a code to use for Vocal Chord Dysfunction.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to find a suitable code?


----------



## KHonadel (Nov 2, 2011)

The best code I've seen for VCD is 478.5....other diseases of vocal chords.  ??


----------

